# Looking To Build A New Rig (Suggestions)



## Durvelle27 (Oct 29, 2018)

Hey guys, 

I’m looking into planning a build for maybe 2H19 but can’t fully decide on exact specs other than I know I don’t want a intel CPU. Always preferred AMD and helping the underdog in the fight. I use my pc from gaming, to editing, rendering, and work loads. So Cores do matter to me and so does RAM size but atm I’m currently using a Intel C2D & GTX 260 so anything is a huge upgrade from what I have. 

Parts I already have:

Antec Quattro 850W
Fractal Midi R2 Case
Gigabyte GTX 1060
Logitech Trackman
Keyboard
Monitor
Cooler

I don’t really have a set budget atm 

Any suggestions are helpful


----------



## cdawall (Oct 29, 2018)

Should have ryzen 2 out by then if AMD is your brand of choice just go that route.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 29, 2018)

cdawall said:


> Should have ryzen 2 out by then if AMD is your brand of choice just go that route.


It may end up being before 2H19 depending And as of now AMD hasn’t announced the exact launch date of Ryzen 2. But like Ryzen 1st gen I could always upgrade to Ryzen 2 later down the line with a BIOs update.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 29, 2018)

No one knows for sure if they will use the same boards and even if they do which boards will earn a BIOS update, but either way Ryzen is a grand choice. I rather like my TR4 setup and if I was building a lighter gaming machine that I wanted to be solid for years a 2950x is a monster.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 29, 2018)

cdawall said:


> No one knows for sure if they will use the same boards and even if they do which boards will earn a BIOS update, but either way Ryzen is a grand choice. I rather like my TR4 setup and if I was building a lighter gaming machine that I wanted to be solid for years a 2950x is a monster.


I doubt they will change anything as the already slated AM4 support until 2020 and even current 300 series board support Ryzen+ so I have not doubt that 400 series will support Ryzen to Ryzen 2

TR4 is definitely a beast and if I had the money I’d definitely choose that instead. Just the cost and performance of it is tremendous


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 30, 2018)

Any suggestions

Especially on the board as I haven’t bought a board in forever so I’m not to familiar on what brands are good nowadays 

Back in the day my go to was ASUS but that was years ago


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 30, 2018)

Dude you start saving now you might be able to get a TR 3920/50X


----------



## R0H1T (Oct 30, 2018)

2970WX (I know reviews aren't out yet) if you're going full throttle, otherwise 2700x from mainstream options. If you can wait there's a chance that the 9xxx from Intel may drop in price, there's also the upcoming Zen2 to consider. Intel HEDT is way overpriced, I'd consider it only if AVX512 was a necessity.


----------



## king of swag187 (Oct 30, 2018)

Any Threadripper range is more than enough, the 2970WX looks to be a very decent competitor


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 30, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Dude you start saving now you might be able to get a TR 3920/50X


I doubt it as even the 2920 cost $400+ years lus boards upward $200

And Quad Channel is recommended for TR for best possible performance so that pushes price up even more 



R0H1T said:


> 2970WX (I know reviews aren't out yet) if you're going full throttle, otherwise 2700x from mainstream options. If you can wait there's a chance that the 9xxx from Intel may drop in price, there's also the upcoming Zen2 to consider. Intel HEDT is way overpriced, I'd consider it only if AVX512 was a necessity.


Not considering intel at all



Alright I’ll set a budget of under $600 USD

That’s for CPU, RAM, and Motherboard


----------



## king of swag187 (Oct 30, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> I doubt it as even the 2920 cost $400+ years lus boards upward $200
> 
> And Quad Channel is recommended for TR for best possible performance so that pushes price up even more
> 
> ...


2700X+X470 Board+RAM


----------



## cdawall (Oct 30, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> I doubt it as even the 2920 cost $400+ years lus boards upward $200
> 
> And Quad Channel is recommended for TR for best possible performance so that pushes price up even more
> 
> ...



2700x,b450 and whatever the best ram you can find.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 30, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> I doubt it as even the 2920 cost $400+ years lus boards upward $200
> 
> And Quad Channel is recommended for TR for best possible performance so that pushes price up even more
> 
> ...



You can start with dual channel then move up.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 30, 2018)

cdawall said:


> 2700x,b450 and whatever the best ram you can find.


Is there a list for boards and possible quality like the VRMs section 



eidairaman1 said:


> You can start with dual channel then move up.


You’ll be sacrificing a lot of performance

How does this look

https://pcpartpicker.com/list/smBgzY


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 31, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> Is there a list for boards and possible quality like the VRMs section
> 
> 
> You’ll be sacrificing a lot of performance
> ...



Hey bro that's a pretty good start for a machine I'm guessing you're not going to be doing a whole lot of heavy overclocking though by the way have you scene @buildzoid  YouTube channel called actually hardcore he does some motherboard teardowns to see what kind of components are being used on them for the vrms go check it out.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCrwObTfqv8u1KO7Fgk-FXHQ


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 31, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Hey bro that's a pretty good start for a machine I'm guessing you're not going to be doing a whole lot of heavy overclocking though by the way have you scene @buildzoid  YouTube channel called actually hardcore he does some motherboard teardowns to see what kind of components are being used on them for the vrms go check it out.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCrwObTfqv8u1KO7Fgk-FXHQ


If you know me you know I love to push things to the limit 

But since Ryzen doesn’t clock that high I’d just let XFR do it’s job as most reviews show it boosting higher than stable OCs


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 31, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> If you know me you know I love to push things to the limit
> 
> But since Ryzen doesn’t clock that high I’d just let XFR do it’s job as most reviews show it boosting higher than stable OCs



You have a 2600 selected, meaning you will be manually overclocking


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 31, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> You have a 2600 selected, meaning you will be manually overclocking


If I’m not mistaken all ryzen have XFR


----------



## cdawall (Oct 31, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> If I’m not mistaken all ryzen have XFR



Only 'x' chips do as for the vrm section I don't know on that one. Buildzoid would be the one to ask. Plenty of them will max out a 2700x though.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 31, 2018)

cdawall said:


> Only 'x' chips do as for the vrm section I don't know on that one. Buildzoid would be the one to ask. Plenty of them will max out a 2700x though.


Ok it’s Precision Boost 

And I’m looking into his vids


----------



## John Naylor (Nov 2, 2018)

Performance is application specific ... so whether cores will or will not help you can not be determined w/o that info.  Using premiere, here's one of the latest i found in a quick search 

https://www.pugetsystems.com/pic_disp.php?id=50616&width=800&height=800
https://www.pugetsystems.com/pic_disp.php?id=50238&width=800&height=800
https://www.pugetsystems.com/pic_disp.php?id=43667&width=800&height=800

Looking at the budget level of what you listed, it doesn't seem to be compatible with going big on core counts... what did you have in mind  budget wise.  Looking at the pcpartpiker list, i believe you will find that budget quite constraining if it's premiere on the table.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 2, 2018)

John Naylor said:


> Performance is application specific ... so whether cores will or will not help you can not be determined w/o that info.  Using premiere, here's one of the latest i found in a quick search
> 
> https://www.pugetsystems.com/pic_disp.php?id=50616&width=800&height=800
> https://www.pugetsystems.com/pic_disp.php?id=50238&width=800&height=800
> ...


yes cores do matter for me


----------



## R0H1T (Nov 2, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> yes cores do matter for me


Can you stretch your budget a bit & get TR or TR2 around BF or cyber monday?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 2, 2018)

The new list i've came up with

https://pcpartpicker.com/list/jhyM29

I know it’s a Ryzen 7 1700 but the price is to good to pass up

@eidairaman1 what do you think


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 3, 2018)

Alright I know I listed in the OP that I’d be using a GTX 1060 but instead I gave that GPU to my wife so she can play some games while I’m away. 

So now I’m in need of a GPU suggestion for gaming on triple monitors @5760x1080

GPUs I’m looking at are the GTX 980 Ti, GTX 1070, GTX 1070 Ti, and RX Vega 56

Build consists of

Ryzen 7 1700X
ASRock B450 Pro4
G.Skill Ripjaws V 16GB(2x8GB) 3000MHz
Corsair H70 AIO
Fractal Midi R2 Case
Antes Quattro 850W
Etc...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 3, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> Alright I know I listed in the OP that I’d be using a GTX 1060 but instead I gave that GPU to my wife so she can play some games while I’m away.
> 
> So now I’m in need of a GPU suggestion for gaming on triple monitors @5760x1080
> 
> ...



Whichever you can get for best price on the GPU. are you looking to buy new or used?

I'd skip the 980ti 4 Ram reasons


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 3, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Whichever you can get for best price on the GPU. are you looking to buy new or used?
> 
> I'd skip the 980ti 4 Ram reasons


Used more than likely


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 3, 2018)

Asrock or msi on mobo choices, imo


----------



## king of swag187 (Nov 3, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> Alright I know I listed in the OP that I’d be using a GTX 1060 but instead I gave that GPU to my wife so she can play some games while I’m away.
> 
> So now I’m in need of a GPU suggestion for gaming on triple monitors @5760x1080
> 
> ...


1080 TI is your best bet around like $550.
1070 ti is the most powerful out of the bunch unless you can unlock that Vega to a 64


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 3, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> Asrock or msi on mobo choices, imo



I'd refer to @buildzoids reviews on youtube before jumping at anything. I posted a link to his channel in this thread earlier.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 3, 2018)

king of swag187 said:


> 1080 TI is your best bet around like $550.
> 1070 ti is the most powerful out of the bunch unless you can unlock that Vega to a 64


1080 Ti is not an option



jboydgolfer said:


> Asrock or msi on mobo choices, imo


I already got the ASRock B450 Pro4 and Ryzen 7 1700Z now


----------



## Komshija (Nov 3, 2018)

I recommend selling that PSU and getting a better one in 600-650W range, rated 80 Plus Bronze or better; such as Coolermaster G650M, EVGA 650 B3, FSP Hydro GE 650 etc.

Considering CPU's, I recommend Ryzen 5 2600X, Ryzen 7 2700 or even 2700X if your finances allow it. AMD Ryzen 2600X is probably the best general purpose CPU suitable for gaming and various other tasks and will serve its purpose for at least 5 years. As for the motherboard, I recommend AMD X470 such as MSI X470 Gaming Pro, Asrock X470 Master SLI...

Considering RAM, 16 GB is more than enough these days, unless you are professionally video editing and rendering. That being said, I recommend G.Skill Ripjaws V DDR4 2666 or ADATA XPG Z1 DDR4 2666.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 3, 2018)

Komshija said:


> I recommend selling that PSU and getting a better one in 600-650W range, rated 80 Plus Bronze or better; such as Coolermaster G650M, EVGA 650 B3, FSP Hydro GE 650 etc.
> 
> Considering CPU's, I recommend Ryzen 5 2600X, Ryzen 7 2700 or even 2700X if your finances allow it. AMD Ryzen 2600X is probably the best general purpose CPU suitable for gaming and various other tasks and will serve its purpose for at least 5 years. As for the motherboard, I recommend AMD X470 such as MSI X470 Gaming Pro, Asrock X470 Master SLI...
> 
> Considering RAM, 16 GB is more than enough these days, unless you are professionally video editing and rendering. That being said, I recommend G.Skill Ripjaws V DDR4 2666 or ADATA XPG Z1 DDR4 2666.


Why, Johnnyguru rated my PSU with a 9.5 overall and he showed exceptional numbers for it so I find no reason to sell my current PSU just to buy another they even rated gold might be worse in performance 

I bought a Ryzen 7 1700X since I got it for new for less than a Ryzen 5 1600 and got a ASRock B450 Pro4 since it seems to offer good features while having a decent price 

Also decided on G.Skill Ripjaws V 16GB (2x8GB) 3000MHz since Zen loves fast RAM

Now the choice is about GPUs


----------



## king of swag187 (Nov 4, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> Why, Johnnyguru rated my PSU with a 9.5 overall and he showed exceptional numbers for it so I find no reason to sell my current PSU just to buy another they even rated gold might be worse in performance
> 
> I bought a Ryzen 7 1700X since I got it for new for less than a Ryzen 5 1600 and got a ASRock B450 Pro4 since it seems to offer good features while having a decent price
> 
> ...


What's your budget?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 4, 2018)

king of swag187 said:


> What's your budget?


Under $400


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 4, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> Hey guys, I’m looking into planning a build for maybe 2H19 but can’t fully decide on exact specs other than I know I don’t want a intel CPU. Always preferred AMD and helping the underdog in the fight. I use my pc from gaming, to editing, rendering, and work loads. So Cores do matter to me and so does RAM size but atm I’m currently using a Intel C2D & GTX 260 so anything is a huge upgrade from what I have. Any suggestions are helpful





Durvelle27 said:


> GPUs I’m looking at are the GTX 980 Ti, GTX 1070, GTX 1070 Ti, and RX Vega 56


If you were one of my clients, I'd get you into something used but far more modern. While waiting for the next gen of Ryzen might pay dividends, an older 5820k and 16GBof ram would be very cost effective and perform leaps and bounds better than the C2D you have now. As for a GPU, prices on new cards are coming down and will likely be very different in 2H19. However, again if you buy from the used market, you can get some great values on newer cards. GTX980's seem to be at a sweet-spot right now.

EDIT; Missed that you already have a CPU/Mobo/RAM.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 4, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> If you were one of my clients, I'd get you into something used but far more modern. While waiting for the next gen of Ryzen might pay dividends, an older 5820k and 16GBof ram would be very cost effective and perform leaps and bounds better than the C2D you have now. As for a GPU, prices on new cards are coming down and will likely be very different in 2H19. However, again if you buy from the used market, you can get some great values on newer cards. GTX980's seem to be at a sweet-spot right now.
> 
> EDIT; Missed that you already have a CPU/Mobo/RAM.


X79/X99 is a costlier build than Ryzen considering how exspensive the boards are

Plus I already bought a Ryzen 7 1700X yesterday 

980 Ti not 980

I included the 980 Ti because of the price and that it performs close to the GTX 1070


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 4, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> Under $400


For that budget on a GPU, you can go with a used 1070ti or 1080.
https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...&LH_ItemCondition=3000&_trksid=p2045573.m1684
https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...&LH_ItemCondition=3000&_trksid=p2045573.m1684



Durvelle27 said:


> Plus I already bought a Ryzen 7 1700X yesterday


Yeah I didn't see that until changing pages. No worries.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 4, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> For that budget on a GPU, you can go with a used 1070ti or 1080.
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...&LH_ItemCondition=3000&_trksid=p2045573.m1684
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...&LH_ItemCondition=3000&_trksid=p2045573.m1684
> 
> ...


All the 1080s I can find are above $400 USD

1070 seems like the sweet spot around $250 and the 1070 Ti around $300

I kind of wish there were reviews that tested 5760x1080. That would make life a lot easier

I got my wife to agree to let me go higher at a cost  but it’s worth it I guess at the beginning

So models I’m looking at

Gigabyte GTX 1070 Mini ITX $269
XFX RX Vega 56 Double Dissipation <—— $329
MSI GTX 1070 Ti Duke <—— $379
MSI GTX 1070 Ti Titanium $389
EVGA GTX 1070 Ti FTW2 Gaming $350
MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X $429
EVGA RTX 2070 XC Ultra Gaming $499
ASUS RX Vega 64 Strix OC  $529

List goes from Chepeast to highest. Ones with <—— caught my eye the most


----------



## king of swag187 (Nov 4, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> All the 1080s I can find are above $400 USD
> 
> 1070 seems like the sweet spot around $250 and the 1070 Ti around $300
> 
> ...


I'd be nice if you could include some actual prices, assumping that they're in your budget, get the Vega 64


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 4, 2018)

king of swag187 said:


> I'd be nice if you could include some actual prices, assumping that they're in your budget, get the Vega 64


Included prices


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 4, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> Included prices



Id hit the XFX DD for that price, that is less than my 290 VaporX in 2014. @AsRock can share his testimony on support they gave him a year or so ago.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 4, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Id hit the XFX DD for that price, that is less than my 290 VaporX in 2014. @AsRock can share his testimony on support they gave him a year or so ago.


I’ve used XFX before and did like the service and build quality 

Owned 
XFX HD 6950 DD
XFX HD 7970 DD
XFX R9 290X
XFX RX 480 DD
Etc..

Looking at reviews the RX Vega 56 is nestled between the 1070 and 1070 Ti


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 4, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> I’ve used XFX before and did like the service and build quality
> 
> Owned
> XFX HD 6950 DD
> ...



For the Price shoot man, by the way @fullinfusion knows the vega line well.

I don't mess with mini cards because they are power and thermally limited.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 4, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> All the 1080s I can find are above $400 USD


Take a look at these. Inside your budget from excellent card makers and sold by sellers with good ratings.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/ZOTAC-GeFo...Graphics-Video-Card-Cards-Mining/123466013506
$365 with free shipping.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/ZOTAC-GeFo...00C-10P-8GB-Gaming-Graphics-Card/123464947550
$375 with free shipping.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/EVGA-GeFor...4-6183-KR-8GB-GDDR5X-ACX-3-0-LED/264022352813
Also $375 with free expedited shipping.

I'm great at Ebaying and enjoy helping people find good deals.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 4, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> For the Price shoot man, by the way @fullinfusion knows the vega line well.
> 
> I don't mess with mini cards because they are power and thermally limited.


I’ve never owned a mini card before so I wouldn’t know 



lexluthermiester said:


> Take a look at these. Inside your budget from excellent card makers and sold by sellers with good ratings.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/ZOTAC-GeFo...Graphics-Video-Card-Cards-Mining/123466013506
> $365 with free shipping.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/ZOTAC-GeFo...00C-10P-8GB-Gaming-Graphics-Card/123464947550
> ...


Looking


----------



## Gorstak (Nov 4, 2018)

maybe throw a quick looksee at bottlenecker?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 4, 2018)

Gorstak said:


> maybe throw a quick looksee at bottlenecker?


For what reason

A Ryzen 7 1700X wouldn’t bottleneck any current GPU available


----------



## Gorstak (Nov 4, 2018)

On second thought, don't go there. Silly idea.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 4, 2018)

Gorstak said:


> maybe throw a quick looksee at bottlenecker?



Dude give it a rest, you don't know what you are talking about.

(Ps bottlenecks are always present in any machine due to physics)


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 4, 2018)

I think I’m leaning toward the RTX 2070 as it gets close to the GTX 1080 Ti but can be had for less


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 4, 2018)

This is how the rig is looking now

CPU: Ryzen 7 1700X
Mobo: ASRock B450 Pro4
Cooler: Corsair AIO
RAM: G.Skill Ripjaws V 16GB(2x8GB) 3000MHz
GPU: EVGA RTX 2070 IX Ultra Gaming
Storage: Various HDDs
Case: Fractal Midi R2
PSU: Antec Quattro 850W
OS: Windows 10 EDU

https://pcpartpicker.com/list/KFVsP3


----------



## Gorstak (Nov 4, 2018)

I'd put a Seasonic focus 750 PSU there...I never heard of the one you just listed


----------



## cdawall (Nov 4, 2018)

Gorstak said:


> I'd put a Seasonic focus 750 PSU there...I never heard of the one you just listed



Older bronze unit. One of the best units in its time. Has racing stripes too.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 4, 2018)

cdawall said:


> Older bronze unit. One of the best units in its time. Has racing stripes too.


Racing stripes mean it’s cool


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 5, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> GPU: EVGA RTX 2070 IX Ultra Gaming


So you decided to pimp it them. Nice. That card will make you happy.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 5, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> So you decided to pimp it them. Nice. That card will make you happy.


You lost me


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 5, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> You lost me


We were talking about vid cards for a budget of $400, posted a few eBay links. You decided to go with a 2070.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 5, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> We were talking about vid cards for a budget of $400, posted a few eBay links. You decided to go with a 2070.


Haven’t fully decided just yet

Still looking at reviews


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 6, 2018)

I think I finally decided 

I’m going with the RTX 2070

If they don’t have it than the GTX 1080 Gaming


----------



## Gorstak (Nov 6, 2018)

congratulations on the newborn...

good luck with the kid


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 6, 2018)

Gorstak said:


> congratulations on the newborn...
> 
> good luck with the kid


2 newborns actually


----------



## Gorstak (Nov 6, 2018)

Well I hope you had less midwives for the other one


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 6, 2018)

Gorstak said:


> Well I hope you had less midwives for the other one


One is more than enough


----------

